# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Mendoj se......

## Etna Etna

Mendoj se eshte gjynah qe kjo dite kaq e bukur te kaloje ne pune  :i terbuar:

----------


## Nete

Kur me therriten me henger buke,nuk u ula e tani me duhet te ha vete  :pa dhembe:

----------


## toni54

> Mendoj se eshte gjynah qe kjo dite kaq e bukur te kaloje ne pune


mendoj edhe une si ti ama une edhe me mire mendoj aaaa te ishum bashk me dal nga nje shetitje ne kete kohe te bukur ....a me makin a kemb duhet me pyet etnen hahahhahaha

----------


## Etna Etna

Mendoj se jo me makine ,se ke shtuar shume kile  :perqeshje: 

Une po dal nje xhiro ketej ,ti dil nje xhiro andej .....e zere se dolem bashke  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Mu plotesua deshira per udhtim yeahhhhh...

----------


## daniel00

Ku ketej ku mi Etna , se s'ka ketej andej , ka vetem ketej ketej  :ngerdheshje: 

Walchiria ec kalofsh bukur per muaj mjalti pra  :perqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Daniel cmuaj mjalti mo jan pushime kshu kto sa me thon se muj mjalti o none o none  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Etna Etna

> Ku ketej ku mi Etna , se s'ka ketej andej , ka vetem ketej ketej 
> 
> Walchiria ec kalofsh bukur per muaj mjalti pra


Ja pershembull,jam une ketu ? 
Je ti atje ? 
Ooo sa bukur  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## daniel00

Walchi une per mire u nisa , hajt se vera para eshte dhe do  te te çojne diku  :buzeqeshje:  

Etna ma merr mendja qe je e bukur por do biesh ne ndonje liqen e do mbytesh ti narçize e tmerrshme qe je hahaha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## thirsty

kush shkon sot ne pune  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Lov!

më duhet një kafe pas 5"00,  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

mendoj se njeriu nuk i shah te metat e veta por te tjetrit,dhe pse ne ate caste kur dikush me ve ne dije nje gabimin te vogel timin ne ate cast e shoh si thjesht nje-kafsh.........
perbindesh mund te them,gjarper qe te ngacmon dhe pastaj iken...
ne nerva me hyry sot dikush....perse e mendoj tere diten nje gje qe sme pelqen...
mendoj se duhet ndryshuar-por,si?!

----------


## e panjohura

Mendoj s'e duhet t'a mbash nje gome afer,ose ta perdoresh opc.,,delite all''... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Etna Etna

> mendoj se njeriu nuk i shah te metat e veta por te tjetrit,dhe pse ne ate caste kur dikush me ve ne dije nje gabimin te vogel timin ne ate cast e shoh si thjesht nje-kafsh.........
> perbindesh mund te them,gjarper qe te ngacmon dhe pastaj iken...
> ne nerva me hyry sot dikush....perse e mendoj tere diten nje gje qe sme pelqen...
> mendoj se duhet ndryshuar-por,si?!


Mos e vri mendjen kaq shume Tetovare ,njerez qe te duan te keqen ka plot 
Gjithmone kam patur manine qe gjerat e keqija ti fshi nga memoria ime ,pershembull mesazhet qe sme pelqejne i fshij gjithmone 

Dhe tani truri duket sikur do te me mbroje,ju ben delete kujtimeve te keqija.

Mos e mbaj mendjen tek problemet e shumta qe mund te kesh ,mos fillo ti analizosh  :buzeqeshje: 
Per mua cdo gje eshte reciproke,
me kujton --te kujtoj 
me harron-- te harroj
sillesh mire me mua--sillem 100 here me teper mire me ty 
sillesh keq me mua --sillem 100 here me keq me ty  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Docteur

Mendoj se....njerzimi merret shume me punet e tjerve,deri ne ate pike sa ka harru te tijen...sa keq

----------


## toni54

> Mendoj se jo me makine ,se ke shtuar shume kile 
> 
> Une po dal nje xhiro ketej ,ti dil nje xhiro andej .....e zere se dolem bashke


mendoj qe etnes nuk i pelqen asgje hiq mos hajde ne shetitje rri ne pune e kapu aty per korrike hahahahahhahahahaha une vet ka me dal

----------


## Lexuesi_

Mendoj qe femrat pernjemend jan floke gjata e mend shkurta.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

Edhe une mendoj te njejten gje me e keqja eshte se sot me duhet te punoj gjysem ore OT my luck  :i ngrysur: . Kalofshi nje fundjave te bukur te dashur forumista!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Mendoj se nese i pres floket,a thua do rriten mendet?!!!*

----------


## Lexuesi_

> *Mendoj se nese i pres floket,a thua do rriten mendet?!!!*




Jo, per kundrazi do te shkurtohen edhe me shume mend, sepse aty fshihen brenda flokeve  :ngerdheshje:

----------

